# Lava Rock



## Steve8888 (Nov 29, 2012)

One of the guys at my LFS suggested I use lava rock as the rock in my tank that I'm setting up. So is lava rock a good rock for planted tanks and if not what other rock should I look into using that is good?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, rocks doesn't really provide anything 'beneficial' to plants. But I'm sure someone could think of a few, but nothing major.

Lava rocks look fantastic in various layouts. Especially the ones made by Oliver Knotts, but other than that, no. Nice hardscape it can create which compliments the plants quite nicely.

Also you can put them in filters as bio media, works great!


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Lava rocks are really popular, especially in iwagami-style tanks and nano scapes. As previously mentioned, they're inert so their appeal is strictly visual. 

Finding them can be tough- buying rocks online doesn't really appeal to me since you'll probably get random pieces and pay $$$$$ for shipping. Having never done this, however, take that with a grain of salt. More savvy people probably have "a guy" they go to. 

Another consideration is that lava stone is very porous. You want to make sure you have all your algae under control, I would think, before adding this stuff. 

Those are my 2 cents.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The best thing about lava rock is that it is almost inert, it doesn't add carbonate to the water, which most other rocks do more or less
Another positive point is the porousity, a place to house lots of bacteria.

A downside is the porousity, algae do attach much easier to it than to a smooth rock and is harder to remove,


----------

